# Firefox installation failure



## trybeingarun (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi,
My firefox installation is failing; I am getting "firefox-3.6.8,1 is already installed" error even though I have not installed it earlier.
I tried installing like `portmaster www/firefox` and also `cd www/firefox; make install`.

I checked my /usr/local/bin to see if there is a firefox there and I could not find it. Also in 'www/firefox' make deinstall/reinstall are failing. What am i doing wrong? How should I get firefox installed.


```
===>  Checking if www/firefox already installed
===>   firefox-3.6.8,1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of www/firefox
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.

===>>> A backup package for firefox-3.6.8,1 should
       be located in /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup

===>>> Installation of firefox-3.6.8,1 (www/firefox) failed
===>>> Aborting update

[arun@freehub /usr/ports/www/firefox]$ sudo make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for www/firefox
===>   firefox-3.6.8,1 has a different PREFIX: , skipping
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 9, 2010)

1... change to the port
2... if in /work/ , the .build_done.[stuff] file exists,
then

```
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/firefox-[number] && make install
```
You may want to check that all the dependencies are
installed first (run dependencies that is).


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi jb_fvwm2,

I find .build_done file in the work directory. However when i try pkg_delete I am getting the following error.


```
[arun@freehub /usr/ports/www/firefox]$ ls work/.build_done.firefox._usr_local 
work/.build_done.firefox._usr_local
[arun@freehub /usr/ports/www/firefox]$ sudo pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/firefox-3.6.8,1
pkg_delete: package 'firefox-3.6.8,1' doesn't have a prefix
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 10, 2010)

Don't use the full path, just the directory name:
`pkg_delete -f firefox-3.6.8,1`


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 10, 2010)

I did a 

```
rm -rf /var/db/pkg/firefox-3.6.8,1
```
and it worked


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2010)

trybeingarun said:
			
		

> I did a
> 
> ```
> rm -rf /var/db/pkg/firefox-3.6.8,1
> ...



Never do that! This will NOT remove the application, just the files needed for package housekeeping. You will now not be able to remove the application with the pkg_tools because it thinks it's not installed.


----------

